# Waiting on titer results



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I took Timmy to the vet today and had his titers tested. My vet said that sometimes younger dogs don't show that they are protected, anyone hear of that? I had her run the titers anyway and see how they come out. He does have to get a rabies shots per PA state law so he got his three year one today without Thimersol. The one he got last year was only a one year shot that she uses on puppies. He weighed in at 16.1 lbs, kinda thought he might be more then that but I guess not. I need to start taking care of his teeth better and was given a spray to use three times a week. So all in all he's a healthy guy as expected and we'll wait to hear his titer results later today or tomorrow.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Jen, how old is Timmy? Last year Finn was titered, at the suggestion of his vet, as he was going through an allergy issue at the time his vaccines were due. He was one at the time, and they came back showing protection. He was titered this year too, and still showed protection. He did get his Thimerasol-free Rabies vaccine, because of the law here.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

My lab, now 8, had puppy shots (series from breeder and then one series from us) and rabies per state law. We started the titers right away (back in 2005). Here's my experience with titers. He's had titer testing every year for distemper and parvo required by the boarding facility we use. We've never had to do another distemper vac. Parvo is another story. The first titer did not show parvo protection. I didnt take him back for a shot. The next year, he didnt show parvo and they lectured me about not getting a shot previously, so I did the shot this time. 

The next year he showed parvo protection, so I thought we were home free. Then in 2010, he was low for parvo again, and this time I brought him in for a shot the next week. He had a reaction and his front leg was almost lame for about a week! My vet flipped out, vowed never to use that vaccine again (and I vowed to never give him parvo shot again period). He's tested for parvo protection since then. 

With my hav, I intend to take the same course of limited vac and titer testing. Our hav just had rabies last week, no drama thankfully.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

I had titers run on Maccabee right before we discovered he had a liver shunt, and even with all his other problems his tests showed protection for Parvo and Distemper. 

Rabies is required by law, but the vet wrote a letter indicating Maccabee is recovering from liver shunt surgery and is medically unable to have the vaccine at this time. Once is able to receive the rabies shot, he will.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Just heard back and Tim is good for Parvo and Distemper. I'll have them run titers again next year, but he probably won't have to get any shots since his rabies is good for three years. FYI this test cost me $90.00.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

The titer screen was $78 here.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't think the $90 is too overpriced from what I heard, although I wouldn't have minded paying $78

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As for giving your own vaccines. Can some share more about this subject?


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

*Spray for teeth*

:brushteeth::brushteeth:


jabojenny said:


> I took Timmy to the vet today and had his titers tested. My vet said that sometimes younger dogs don't show that they are protected, anyone hear of that? I had her run the titers anyway and see how they come out. He does have to get a rabies shots per PA state law so he got his three year one today without Thimersol. The one he got last year was only a one year shot that she uses on puppies. He weighed in at 16.1 lbs, kinda thought he might be more then that but I guess not. I need to start taking care of his teeth better and was given a spray to use three times a week. So all in all he's a healthy guy as expected and we'll wait to hear his titer results later today or tomorrow.


Jen, What spray did the vet give you for Timmy's teeth? I was also told we need to start brushing Gracie's teeth, because she is beginning to have a tartar buildup, especially on her back teeth. I try to brush them 2-3 times a week, but I'm sure I don't do it long enough. She loves the taste of the Petrodex, but won't stay still long enough for me to give her a good brushing. I see that some people have used Perio-Stat, which is a powder, that is sprinkled on their food.
:brushteeth:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I took Timmy to the vet today and had his titers tested. My vet said that sometimes younger dogs don't show that they are protected, anyone hear of that? I had her run the titers anyway and see how they come out. He does have to get a rabies shots per PA state law so he got his three year one today without Thimersol. The one he got last year was only a one year shot that she uses on puppies. He weighed in at 16.1 lbs, kinda thought he might be more then that but I guess not. I need to start taking care of his teeth better and was given a spray to use three times a week. So all in all he's a healthy guy as expected and we'll wait to hear his titer results later today or tomorrow.


So he's a Kodi-sized guy!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been told be three separate vets that with a dog with a normal, healthy immune system, there is really no need to do titers until at least 3 years after their last vaccination. So Kodi, who is 4 now, will get his first titers in the fall, 3 years after his 1 year boosters.

Based on how high the titers are, we'll decide whether he needs to be titered the next year or not. I suspect, based on what the Kings have told me about the dogs the've kept, that we will find that the vaccinations he has already had will cover him for many more years, if not for life. Of course, he still will need Rabies every 3 years, not for health reasons, but because it is required by law.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Jen did you vet do in office titer testing? Can you email me your vets info? Tim probably doesn't need to do titers again for 3 years...


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Just a word about titers. Repeat titers aren't necessary because of memory cells. If your pet ever titers antibodies then they are protected for life. Titer results are always read >1.5 or <1.5. Vets will try to booster your pet if you get a "low <1.5" reading. But if there are ANY antibodies present whatsoever, your pet is protected. 

At least titers are harmless, so this is better than boostering if it gives you peace of mind.

I don't know when our society became so fearful of getting sick. Our immune systems follow the 'if you don't use it, you lose it" rule. Getting sick and fighting off a virus or illness strengthens our immune system and keeps humans and animals naturally protected. In addition, our knowledge has come so far that all the things we are vaccinating for are treatable.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

HavGracie said:


> :brushteeth::brushteeth:
> 
> Jen, What spray did the vet give you for Timmy's teeth?


Here's the link. I just looked at what I paid for this :faint:
http://www.vetzlife.com/
My vet said to only do three sprays and no more, there is alcohol in this product



krandall said:


> So he's a Kodi-sized guy!


Yep sounds like it. I'm glad he's done growing or he wouldn't be fitting so well in his carrier for the plane.



Karen Collins said:


> Just a word about titers. Repeat titers aren't necessary because of memory cells. If your pet ever titers antibodies then they are protected for life. Titer results are always read >1.5 or <1.5. Vets will try to booster your pet if you get a "low <1.5" reading. But if there are ANY antibodies present whatsoever, your pet is protected.


Interesting I didn't understand the exact levels but your explanation makes things clear for me.



Karen Collins said:


> I don't know when our society became so fearful of getting sick. Our immune systems follow the 'if you don't use it, you lose it" rule. Getting sick and fighting off a virus or illness strengthens our immune system and keeps humans and animals naturally protected. In addition, our knowledge has come so far that all the things we are vaccinating for are treatable.


I totally agree and antibiotics are a whole different can of worms.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Just a word about titers. Repeat titers aren't necessary because of memory cells. If your pet ever titers antibodies then they are protected for life.


This is not necessarily true. It's absolutely true that once you get a titer, even if they drop down to an undetectable level, they MAY be protected for life... or they may not. (like all the kids who got chicken pox shots as babies, then got the disease as teenagers... now they give a booster to teens) The problem is we just don't have ANY information once the titer level has dropped off.

In practical application, many people find that their dogs don't ever have a problem with the disease in question once they've had a strong antibody response and titer. If people want to be extra-cautious, they can choose to re-vaccinate if the titer drops to undetectable levels or if the dog is, for some reason, immune compromised.Parvo is not a life-threatening disease in healthy adult dogs, so I'd be reluctant to hit Kodi with that vaccine again, no matter whether his titer dropped off or not. Distemper, OTOH, is a HORRIBLE disease that almost always ends in death. I'll cross that bridge and make that decision when the time comes.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

HavaneseSoon said:


> As for giving your own vaccines. Can some share more about this subject?


I noticed that in my post I wrote "puppy shots by us" what I meant was by our vet versus breeder's vet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Yep sounds like it. I'm glad he's done growing or he wouldn't be fitting so well in his carrier for the plane.


Can you measure his height and length for me? I'm still having a hard time imagining how I could get Kodi comfortably into a regulation sized carry-on... and I'd love to have that option if needed at some point.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I have to do the titers every year for distemper and parvo per requirement for doggie day care for my lab. My hav is still too little for dog day care boarding. 

Has anyone heard of doing two bordatella for a puppy?


----------



## crabappel (Feb 22, 2012)

Our one year old was recently titered for distemper & parvo. His results came back within a couple days that he is protected so no need for a booster shot. The next titer will be in 3 years. Other than rabies, we hope not to give him any more shots for the rest of his life. Fortunately we have a wonderful vet who has been doing titers on our dogs for the past 12 years.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> Here's the link. I just looked at what I paid for this :faint:
> http://www.vetzlife.com/
> My vet said to only do three sprays and no more, there is alcohol
> 
> ...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SJ1998 said:


> I have to do the titers every year for distemper and parvo per requirement for doggie day care for my lab. My hav is still too little for dog day care boarding.
> 
> Has anyone heard of doing two bordatella for a puppy?


Yeah, but then you are only doing things to jump though hoops for your day care, not because it is particularly meaningful, or good for the dog. Same is true of Bordatella. That's a CYA requirement for day cares... not something particularly useful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

crabappel said:


> Our one year old was recently titered for distemper & parvo. His results came back within a couple days that he is protected so no need for a booster shot. The next titer will be in 3 years. Other than rabies, we hope not to give him any more shots for the rest of his life. Fortunately we have a wonderful vet who has been doing titers on our dogs for the past 12 years.


You're smart. If I'd known then what I know now, I would have done the same rather than do 1 year boosters. I've got a better vet now than I did then.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

krandall said:


> Can you measure his height and length for me? I'm still having a hard time imagining how I could get Kodi comfortably into a regulation sized carry-on... and I'd love to have that option if needed at some point.


Sorry for the delay, my tape measure was MIA. Okay, not sure if this is the official way to measure but, middle of the shoulder blades to the floor 13 inches and collar to base of tail 16 inches. Let me know if that works for you I can always re-measure based on your needs. He fits comfortably in the size large Sturdi Bag.


----------

